# GOOD NEWS (My Guppie is)



## FishVille (Feb 13, 2010)

Haven babys igot her what over a week ago she looked abit fat not bad then afther that week ilooked really close then she got fattt i'm like imust be feeding you wayyyyyy to much so iwas watching youtube video about tips on pregent guppies then they said look for a gravid spot down by where they kinda push out babys and ilooked at her for one gravid spot SHE HAD ONE yay note:i'm am a fish breeder :iam sooo happy


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Congrats! Soon you will have many mouths to feed.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

Gratz. My platy also gave birth to about 20 fry over a period of 2days


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Congrats to you too NP!


----------



## FishVille (Feb 13, 2010)

Haha Thanks ihad my molly when igot her have babys the next day and Iwas happy icould not even count them Yay!!


----------

